# Back up and running



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

What a weekend I had. I was in Orlando, FL for a trade show. While at the trade show, my laptop was destroyed by a stray water bottle that toppled over and ended up "spritzed" my laptop. (I was on this website at the time!!) Needless to say, the laptop was toast. I went to a Gateway factory store/repair center sunday afternoon and they replaced it free of charge and were able to salvage the hard drive. 1 hour later, I was back in business. 

Talk about customer service. I screw up and they fix it. Only issue was that the new machine isn't compatible with my extra batteries, but they said they will ship me new ones.

I went to the airport to fly home to CT, my fly was delayed and eventually cancelled, no rooms in the hotels, I ended up sleeping in the airport!!

That stinks bad. Worse still was that I could have been surfing the web, but I put my power cords in my luggage which was checked until the next morning. What a pain. I eventually got home yesterday afternoon and was glad to see the bed.

What a crappy weekend. I also didn't get to use my new blower, but I do have lots of snow to practice with tonight. My wife had someone plow our driveway while I was gone. She used our snowblower to clear areas for the dogs and for the walkways.

Gotta love them hearty Nova Scotian women!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

in case you did not know it... That was me who knocked the water bottle onto your laptop... it was the only chance i'd have at catching up to your post #'s... 



welcome back...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nope, it was me. I turned around to take care of a customer (lively show, yeah right!!!) and I didn't realize I knocked it over until it was toast. I must have hit it with my knee or something and didn't notice it. All I could do was turn it over and drain it out. Really depressing moments. I was just happy that they could save my stuff.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow kind of makes you want to go out and buy a Gateway!
:cpu: 

Are they going to charge you for the batteries or are they going to give them to you?

At work we are supposed to keep food and drink away from the computer stuff........supposed to. I have to knock the crumbs out every so often. I will deny everything if asked! :saber: 

I have a real hard time sleeping on planes or in vehicles, sleeping in the airport would not be on my list of things to do. 

Man I find it hard to believe that you couldn't find a room in Orlando, They are like the tourist capital of the world!!! 
At least you made it home no worse for the wear!!
:zzzs:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, but remember that they had the entire northeast throw off all their flights. Baltimore, Boston, Philly, Hartford, Albany, Providence, NY, Newark and other NE airports were running tons of cancellations and were delaying flights that they did have 3-5 hrs. The closest hotel with availability was about 10 miles away and they only had one room. We took naps in the USAIRWAYs club instead. We only had 6 hrs anyway til we had to be ready to fly.

What a crappy night.


----------

